# Kidney problems



## bronniksab (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted here in a while as my Amstaff has been doing so well...until Sunday when he suddenly collapsed on his 3-weekly exercise run. He is now 20 months old, and the vets are fighting to save his life. His kidneys seem to be the major problem here, and on his run I think his kidneys failed to supply enough fluids to sustain him.

Now that he is critically ill and his kidneys keep failing and recovering again, I realize in retrospect that he has always been drinking copious amount of water. I have always had to tell him to stop drinking otherwise he would vomit. And I had never seen a dog pee for literally 3 minutes on end. I regret never having made the connection that he might have an underlying kidney problem!

I have read up a bit about genetic kidney diseases, and am now wondering, is this a common problem with pure bred Amstaffs? 

My boy is still holding on, so please, your prayers could help him through!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sooo sorry. I lost my Mikado to kidney failure 2yrs ago. I miss him so much he was my heart dog. I am sending you good healing vibes.

What kind of food is he on? A high protein diet isnt good for those kidneys. I had Mikado on a 26% protein diet and I switched him to a 18% protein and it did help some. Also I swear by this if you can find Kidney Fortifying tea. I can get you the name tomorrow of the product I used. I mixed it with plain organic yogurt. I was told that Mikado had maybe 3mos to live as he only had 1/4 of a functioning kidney well I used this product and he lived another yr.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor guy I am sending good thoughts your way and let us know how he does. I have not heard of AST's having Kidney issues but continue to do more research. I have known many dogs with Kidney issues and they were controlled with diet. Talk to your vet about options and he may not have kidney problems, the kidney's failing could be the result of some other underline condition. Good luck please keep us posted.


----------

